
Tom Stoppard's Arcadia (2009) - lermontov
https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/theatre-dance/features/is-tom-stoppards-arcadia-the-greatest-play-of-our-age-1688852.html
======
senkora
Arcadia is wonderful. We read it in a high school English class at my STEM-
focused high school.

The teacher decided that we should focus on works that had interesting
implications for science.

Arcadia is one such work because it talks about what knowledge is, why it
matters, and how historians bring their own biases to interpreting the past.
We see characters in the past do one thing and characters in the present
misinterpret it several times. We see a child prodigy discover math concepts
before anyone else, and then have a historian dismiss the evidence of that
because she had the ideas “too early,” even though her discoveries were basic
and from first principles. The historian is trying to prove his incorrect pet
theory but is blind to something even more significant because he doesn’t
expect it. (All of this is from memory years later)

Other books we read in this class include A Canticle for Liebewitz and a book
about Galileo whose name escapes me.

~~~
Farnak
Was it the play "Life of Galileo"?

That's a fascinating concept for a high school English class. Is it reasonable
for you to dig up the entire reading list?

~~~
senkora
It was! I looked it up and the summary matches what I remember.

I found the list, it may be missing some poems but this is largely what we
covered:

A Canticle for Leibowitz - Walter M. Miller Jr

Arcadia - Tom Stoppard

Dulce et Decorum est - Wilfred Owen

Frankenstein - Mary Shelley

Kindred - Octavia E. Butler

Life of Galileo - Bertolt Brecht

Pygmalion - George Bernard Shaw

Suicide in the Trenches - Siegfried Sassoon

The Beekeeper's Apprentice - Laurie R. King

The Lady's Not for Burning - Christopher Fry

The Mortal Immortal - Mary Shelley

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
Well, at leats they had Canticle, so well done for not being totally closed,
but the problem with this and many reading lists is it's just. so.
predictable.

Authors in the above I have not heard of: Laurie R. King, Christopher Fry

I'm not saying these are bad but the list focuses on what's well known, not
what's obscure and perhaps better. In that sense it's gutless. It invites you
down the well trodden paths where there's no risk of upset, all carefully
vetted. And it makes me sad because it seems to want to usher people into
conformity, of not being open to new ideas. Don't scare the horses.

I don't have time to list books I'd find interesting, but this is depressing
for me.

~~~
throwaway_pdp09
...aaand the inevitable downvotes. Not "you're wrong, here's why", just a
surly response that you don't like it. I made my point clearly enough, the
lack of a constructive response kind of backs up that being stuck in a rut is
a _good thing_ in literature.

(I suppose it could have been down to me not offering an alternative reading
list, but I don't think that's all of it)

------
leephillips
Curious coincidence to see this here. I happened to read this a few weeks ago.
It’s a brilliant conception, hiliarious and passionate. Usually when math and
physics rear their heads in a work of literature, I get ready to cringe. But
not here. Nothing is gratuitous; everything has meaning.

------
gumby
We saw it in London he week it opened. I still don’t know how my wife managed
that. I’m not normally a huge fan of the stage but I was captivated. Not a
comedy per se, but some sly elements really made me laugh!

Still a favorite today.

~~~
cryptonector
Not a comedy, maybe, but uproarious at times for sure.

~~~
DiffProg
Agreed. Every good serious story will have comedic elements to it.

------
throwawaw
This was the first play I ever read for fun (instead of for a class). I fell
in love with it, and over the years I've re-read it several times. I don't
know what it was -- it just bit me, somehow.

Some theater company was performing it here in the bay area not too long ago,
but at the time I was broke (and too old for the cheap "We must find a way to
get young people to watch theater" tickets). Now I could afford it! But I
guess there's not a lot of live theater going on at the moment...

------
dotsam
There is an audio recording by L.A. Theatre Works
[https://beta.prx.org/stories/43614](https://beta.prx.org/stories/43614) and
[https://beta.prx.org/stories/43844](https://beta.prx.org/stories/43844)

------
roperzh
Another play from Tom Stoppard that I enjoyed is “Darkside”, combines Pink
Floyd, Philosophy and humor.

------
tarboreus
Arcadia is one of the best contemporary works, period. Highly, highly
recommended.

~~~
cryptonector
Tom Stoppard is an amazing playright. Arcadia and Rosencrantz and Guildenstern
are Dead are two of the greatest plays.

~~~
sukilot
"Arcadia and Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead" is quite a Stoppardesque
grammatical construction.

------
quercusa
My wife dragged me to see Arcadia in 1995 (Stage Door Theatre, San Francisco)
- I was mesmerized. Reading it is good; seeing it performed is much better.

~~~
leephillips
While reading it I kept wondering how it would be staged, especially near the
end, with the characters from different periods in the scene together. It
seemed to me it would be really difficult to produce, but could be a wonderful
theater experience if it were pulled off.

~~~
cryptonector
The staging I saw had it happen in one room, with a window into the yard.

------
sgillen
It’s the only modern play I was exposed to in an academic setting, so I think
that is a good indication that it will stick around.

------
082349872349872
Shepherds and the Third Law:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Et_in_Arcadia_ego#/media/File:...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Et_in_Arcadia_ego#/media/File:Nicolas_Poussin_-
_Et_in_Arcadia_ego_\(deuxième_version\).jpg)

